# Free up my trac drive



## nycredneck (Dec 29, 2013)

Every year when starting for the first time after sitting all year the tracks need a little help but they still eventually turn. Seems when I first engage trac it hesitates and so I start pushing while releasing and engaging and release and engage and push. Eventually it gets going but the disc takes a beating. Is there a way to lubricate the trac prior to starting and also before I store it to prevent this same stop and go, pushing and engaging process every year when I take it out. Which parts need lubricating to make it go easily. The only part I've been lubricating is the chain.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

My guess is it's one of two things:

1. the rubber compound of the track is just stiff, not a lot you can really do, shy of finding a suitable replacement. And the cost of doing that may be prohibitive. 

2. either the axles or wheels are binding. My guess is that the axles are probably to blame. You could give them a quick shot of WD40, or something similar. Just be careful that it will not harm your tracks.


----------



## nycredneck (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks, the tracks seem fine to me, after a few minutes of hesitating it does roll smoothly. I will take off the cover and inspect the axles, never have done that in the 17yrs of ownership.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I took a second look at the diagrams. Your machine runs on a friction wheel drive system. They do wear down, and the aluminum platter can become coated with oil. It probably would not hurt to look at it, along with your belts. 

If you can, remove your belt cover and with the machine running, have someone engage the drive in the lowest speed you have. Pay attention to wether the belt is slipping on either of the pulley's. If there's slippage, there's you problem. If there is no slippage, then you'll have to place the machine in the service position, remove the bottom plate to gain access to the friction wheel.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I wouldn't use WD40. I'd recommend a penetrating oil or even engine oil. Especially if you're going to lube it up before storage in the spring. WD40 dries up and it's protection is very limited where engine oil, wheel bearing grease, penetrating oil should still be there come fall when you fire it up and try to move it.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I thought about suggesting that, but to properly lube the axles with grease, you would have to do some disassembly. And I was not sure to what extent he was will to tear into it.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

I did work on a trac drive years back, the wheels that the track runs on were rusted onto the shafts. Those were metal and after cleaning up the shafts I found a spot with enough 'meat' to them where I could drill and tap for a grease zerk. Give it a shot of grease every so often solved their problem.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

HCBPH said:


> I did work on a trac drive years back, the wheels that the track runs on were rusted onto the shafts. Those were metal and after cleaning up the shafts I found a spot with enough 'meat' to them where I could drill and tap for a grease zerk. Give it a shot of grease every so often solved their problem.


That would be the ultimate fix, but I would suspect it would be a summer project.


----------



## nycredneck (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks fellas.
Yes a summer project for certain if at all, it is a a very old machine ( almost 20yrs ). I did check the friction wheel which I replaced a couple years ago and it looked slightly chewed in a couple small spots. The belts were worn but not horrible, I will replace those. I will also look into greasing/lubricating the wheels and axles, I have a day to spend on it. I really just want a new machine but funds are tight right now.


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

I am seeing this thread a bit late.

I recently worked on a TRAC drive that was seized.
The metal axles build up rust which stops the plastic wheels moving.

See postings #11 and #22 on my other thread.
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...n-trac-1987-5-23-536884810-5-5hp-honda-c.html


Step by step disassembly is post #11
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/817041-post11.html

Adding the grease zerks is post #22
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/842442-post22.html


----------



## Dkeith45 (Feb 26, 2016)

The problem is almost certainly all the axle shafts. In my Craftsman, they were all plain steel, with no zerk grease fittings. Lack of those makes the trac system a POS. You either need to tear down the complete system every year to grease it all, or add zerk fittings, or convert to tires. If the OEM's would have simply used Stainless Steel for the axles, or even SS bushings over each steel shaft, the problem would have been solved. But that would have cost them 'money'.

Look at my other posts for how I converted mine from trac to tires.


----------

